
Beware the academic vanity honeypot - kawera
https://www.wired.com/story/beware-the-academic-vanity-honeypot/
======
KKKKkkkk1
From the title, you would imagine this is about PhDs spending years and years
of their lives being paid minimum wage hoping to jump onto the tenure-track
bandwagon. But this is actually about the author's personal experience of a
phishing event on Twitter and her opinions of the economist Larry Summers
(whom she doesn't like).

~~~
YeGoblynQueenne
From my perspective, PhDs spend years and years working on what inspires them
and motivates them, which is normally something they can't do in the industry.

------
jsnell
> I must say, though the transaction all went down in the automated help
> system, and I didn’t hear even a note of contrition. Not even my bank’s pro
> forma “I can understand how frustrating that must be for you.” (Lately we
> all seem to be waiting on a sincere apology from the big tech companies; it
> may never come.)

I'm probably missing something in the story, since this seemed about as self-
inflicted a wound as is possible. What exactly does the author want Twitter to
apologize for?

------
icapybara
What is this other than a really wordy, slightly narcissistic "how I got
phished" story? My mom falls for these all the time, and she doesn't feel the
need to go writing pieces for Wired about it...

~~~
fjsolwmv
Wired is the magazine about tech for people who watch Big Bang Theory. Your
mom might enjoy it.

~~~
jhbadger
These days, it is pretty fluffy. But in the early-mid 1990s Wired really had
it going on about the current and future status of technology. William Gibson
used to write essays for it.

~~~
kevin_thibedeau
Except for the pink text on yellow stripes everywhere. Thankfully that future
hasn't taken hold.

